# Jennifer Lawrence had social anxiety!



## Emma Rose (Aug 19, 2013)

So I read somewhere that the actress Jennifer Lawrence (Hunger Games, Silver Linings Playbook) had social anxiety when she was younger which really gives me hope because look at her now! 
If she could get through it and go on to become such a funny, outgoing girl I think anyone can! We just have to have a little faith and positivity


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

She's so hot. I have a girl crush on her. First girl I've ever actually had a girl crush on.


----------



## Emma Rose (Aug 19, 2013)

Paloma M I agree! She's amazing


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

indeed shes awesome


----------



## BrightSky (Jul 28, 2013)

She's just so wonderful! Although if you asked me to name the most extroverted/outgoing celebrity in Hollywood, it would definitely be her so i have a hard time grasping that she ever had SA. Perhaps she was mildly shy, but i would not go so far as to saying she ever had that based on her disposition.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

yeah she's got SA, she's just like us.......


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

That would be hard to believe but not impossible. Maybe it was just nerves and or she is an introvert which made her seem like she had SA as a child, she sure doesn't have it now.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

'Positive Thinking' forum..

Must bite tongue..

Must bite tongue..


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

She was voted "most talkative" in 7th grade.

http://www.hollywood.com/news/movie...ce-voted-most-talkative-in-7th-grade?page=all

I doubt she ever had it. :no


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> She was voted "most talkative" in 7th grade.
> 
> http://www.hollywood.com/news/movie...ce-voted-most-talkative-in-7th-grade?page=all
> 
> I doubt she ever had it. :no


eh, some of the most talkative people I've seen are said to be mute as a kid.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

arnie said:


> She was voted "most talkative" in 7th grade.
> 
> http://www.hollywood.com/news/movie...ce-voted-most-talkative-in-7th-grade?page=all
> 
> I doubt she ever had it. :no


Some people with SA can be good at hiding it. DeeFizzy from youtube has SA as well as panic attacks but if you'd watch his vidoes, he's very outgoing and just trying to be himself and live life, so she still could've had it but it might've not been severe.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There are people who suffer from social anxiety, who can perform jobs that require being social. There is a difference between suffering from social anxiety, and having a social anxiety disorder. I can't see her anxiety being a disorder since it doesn't control her life.

Anxiety issues aside, she's easily my celeb crush. She could just be acting cute and dorky, but if so, she's a really good actress.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think someone else said this, you can
be socially anxious but not necessarily have
social anxiety disorder. Getting slightly nervous
in social situations is normal, social anxiety 
typically affects your life dramatically, not
just minorly, I'm sorry but social anxiety disorder
isn't just a childhood phase for most like
Jennifer is apparently saying hers was..


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

So does the blond woman from ABBA.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Who cares.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Judging by how witty and talkative she is during interviews, it doesn't sound like her SA is that bad... althought, yes, some people are good at hiding it, and SA manifests itself in different shapes.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.torontosun.com/videos/2847781339001

^ video of how she overcame SA as a child.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I normally don't care about celebrities, but this is actually quite inspirational. She always seems so confident and funny. I agree with Mr Bacon though, SA can manifest itself differently. Some really shy looking people can have no anxiety problems and some people who seem fairly confident can be riddled with them.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

From http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertai...iety-disorder/



> Jennifer Lawrence on Her Anxiety Disorder
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence wowed fans with her fiery portrayal Katniss Everdeen in the hit movie "The Hunger Games." Yet, despite Lawrence's confident command of the film's leading role, the actress admits she has struggled to mirror that confidence in her personal life.
> 
> ...


Acting probably acted as a form of exposure therapy for her. Exposure works for a lot of people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Most people are shy when they are young and then they grow out of it. That's not social anxiety.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

If this is true, that's great. It makes her even more relatable. Who doesn't love Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## lestrange (Sep 20, 2013)

Good on her for overcoming social anxiety! That is a brilliant success story. For the record, just because you appear confident and talkative, doesn't mean that you're free from social anxiety. Around certain people, I go into word vomit mode. But when confronted by certain social situations, I turn into a clam. It's not entirely black and white.


----------



## shinycaptain (Nov 17, 2013)

lestrange said:


> Good on her for overcoming social anxiety! That is a brilliant success story. For the record, just because you appear confident and talkative, doesn't mean that you're free from social anxiety. Around certain people, I go into word vomit mode. But when confronted by certain social situations, I turn into a clam. It's not entirely black and white.


Yep me too- around ppl I'm comfortable with I'm the most talkative and think up things to do together but with people I don't know I'm the shy mouse.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> 'Positive Thinking' forum..
> 
> Must bite tongue..
> 
> Must bite tongue..


This.

Biting tongue, biting tongue, biting...

Here you go...

Next up Oprah! Magazine covers! Self promotion for something! :clap


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

Great to hear that. She's a lovely lady.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sin said:


> who the **** is that...


Lol thats what I'm saying.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

She was just prepping up for her acting


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

That's amazing, because I just came across this:

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/75599449.html

And I quote:



> *"Oh, I can't stand shy people. Like, make it up already. Ask about the weather, don't stare at your plate and make me feel like I'm making you uncomfortable!"*


Now that sure sounds like someone who struggled with SA as a child, doesn't it? :blank


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lies


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Not buying it, sorry.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

don't really care about her.

about that... umm... whatever! lol... She's normal all the way.

*reads quotes from her* http://thoughtcatalog.com/nico-lang...ifer-lawrence-quotes-that-will-make-your-day/

This girl is uuuuuuuh. There's something about her that throws me off, maybe it's her rape jokes. WTF


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

Raise your hand if you would bang Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

arnie said:


> She was voted "most talkative" in 7th grade.
> 
> http://www.hollywood.com/news/movie...ce-voted-most-talkative-in-7th-grade?page=all
> 
> I doubt she ever had it. :no


Hmmm, me too, and then i developed severe SA, and now im overcoming it. SA is not a personality trait.

OP, everyone has "SA", because it is fear based and everyone is afraid, the question is if it reaches a 'disorder'.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> Hmmm, me too, and then i developed severe SA, and now im overcoming it. SA is not a personality trait.
> 
> OP, everyone has "SA", because it is fear based and everyone is afraid, the question is if it reaches a 'disorder'.


No offense, but I'm tired of hearing stuff like this.

It diminishes the pain of people who suffer with this disorder every single day.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I hardly doubt she ever had it. SAD doesn't disappear cause you went on a stage one day. If anything, it makes you feel a lot worse cause the performance anxiety kicks in hard. Exposure helps, but only if it's made gradually, over a long period of time, with many ''repetitions''.

She was more likely just shy. But it does look good to spice up your story, make it more interesting. You get more sympathy.


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Hate to be a buzzkill, but from the interviews ive seen from her she seems to be very impulsive and impressionable. She seem's to say things without much thought behind them so doubt she really had it, she probably just heard of the disorder and said "Hey, I kinda relate to that".


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

She's not someone with SA - way too charming and talkative. I doubt anyone in Holyywood comes close


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like shyness not SAD.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be too surprised, a lot of people suffer from social anxiety but hide it. Not many people would guess that I suffer from social anxiety cause I cover it up and act like I don't have a problem. I'm glad that she's managed to overcome it though.


----------

